# questions about freediving



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was wondering if we have Any spots in the 40foot or shallower for free diving? I've spent 8 months in the Bahamas and got into freediving just recently moved back here and would like to get into it here. 

Thanks,


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

There's a few the USS Massachusetts is in about 21' , three barges is a little less than 50. Plus there are plenty more, but those come to mind first.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome thanks. I'll have to go check them out sometime.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

If you can get comfortable down to 60ft you'll open up a lot more spots. It's hard finding free dive partners around here too. What area would you be diving?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

You can always make the trip over to alabama and dive the nearshore rigs. Some of the best freedive spearing there is. Also some wrecks hold good fish higher in the water column, we've shot a lot of snapper and ajs less than 30ft on 80-100ft plus wrecks. Chum and flashers help but sometimes you don't even need that. Like said before though if you progress enough to hunt in the 60ft range it will open up a lot of options.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I should be getting my own boat within a year but I'll most likely be out of destin and Pensacola. I want to try out Alabama some too. Hopefully after Christmas I'll have some more pocket change for a new spear gun and wet suite while I wait on a boat. Thanks everyone on xthe suggestions I'm going to start some breathing exercises and see if I can't get to 60


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Freediiving*

Also have the Joe Patti Barge. 50 ft to the bottom, and 35 ft to the top of the structure. Lots of stuff to look at.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Should get certified if you aren't already. Improved my depth, breath hold and confidence immediately.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Addict'd said:


> Should get certified if you aren't already. Improved my depth, breath hold and confidence immediately.


Where did you get certified at? I know a few places in south Florida I didn't know you could get certified around here


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Look at the fii website. Joe d'agostino, think his nick on here is dagfish, good dude very experienced, and the only certified instructor around here. Highly recommend him!


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

sweet I'll deffinently check that out when I get some free time!
Thanks!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

+1 for taking a course with Joe! I took the level 1 with Joe and learned more than I ever thought I would. I was debating skipping level 1 because I could already do the max breath hold and depth, but I am very glad I took it. It improved my diving, safety, and comfort level in just 2 days. I highly recommend taking a course. Here's a link to his schedule http://extranet.freedivinginstructors.com/app/public/courseslist.php?idinstructor=47


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad to see another free diver.. Send a pm whe your wanting to dive. We start out boat runs spring through summer.


----------

